# MS Paint Tarantula Drawings



## Transylvania (Feb 5, 2009)

Ever since I had to get rid of my T collection, I've had to channel my T-obsession through another source: art. 
I started my "Beautiful Tarantulas" project a while back and have worked slowly, and with much effort, in completing it since. The purpose of the project is to demonstrate the beauty of the Theraphosidae family, chiefly through the bright colors of many species. I pixellate all of the tarantulas entirely on MS Paint. I usually spend about 15 hours (on and off, of course) working on each individual. When completed, I'll have 15-17 tarantulas drawn (I'm still not sure how many I'd be willing to do).

Here's my list:

_Avicularia minatrix_
_Avicularia purpurea_
_Avicularia versicolor_
_Brachypelma boehmei_ - COMPLETED
_Chromatopelma cyanopubescens_
_Cyclosternum fasciatum_
_Haplopelma lividum_
_Heteroscodra maculata_
_Monocentropus balfouri_
_Pamphobeteus sp. II “Ecuador”_ (male) - COMPLETED
_Poecilotheria metallica_ - COMPLETED
_Poecilotheria ornata_ - COMPLETED
_Poecilotheria regalis_
_Poecilotheria rufilata_
_Psalmopoeus irminia_
_Psalmopoeus pulcher_
_Pterinochilus murinus_​
I'll put up the completed drawings on my next post, but what I'm asking for are some good reference photos. I need photos of all the tarantulas you see up there (minus the completed ones) that show the T in a good pose, that show off the species' colors very well, and are just basically good quality pics. I'd like to only get photos from fellow Arachnoboardians.  Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Transylvania (Feb 5, 2009)

_Brachypelma boehmei_ - Mexican Fireleg Tarantula
Thanks to Lorgakor for the reference photo (and thanks also to Talkenlate04 for the great color references)






_Pamphobeteus Sp. II “Ecuador”_
Thanks to Philth for the reference photo







_Poecilotheria metallica_ - Gooty Sapphire Ornamental Tarantula
Thanks to Tunedbeat for the reference photo







_Poecilotheria ornata_ - Fringed Ornamental Tarantula
Thanks to syndicate for the reference photo


----------



## calum (Feb 5, 2009)

wow, those are awesome dude! especially with such a simple programme. 

*****


----------



## Mina (Feb 5, 2009)

Those are beautiful!!!!


----------



## calum (Feb 5, 2009)

also, seeing as your work with MS P is so good, and you love doing T's on these programmes, you could try downloading seriff photoplus.. it's great for this type of thing.  

I'll post a pic later of what you can do with it...


----------



## Transylvania (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks so much! 

Hmm, I've never heard of Seriff Photoplus. Sounds intriguing.


----------



## calum (Feb 5, 2009)

if your interested;

http://www.freeserifsoftware.com/software/photoplus/

go down the page and there is a tab saying "download photoplus 6.0" 

Might take a little time to figure out, but it should be worth it.  

have fun!


----------



## calum (Feb 5, 2009)

ye be warned; once you get into it, it is _very_ addictive.


----------



## Transylvania (Feb 5, 2009)

Is it a program that requires the use of a tablet? Because I only have this mouse here.


----------



## calum (Feb 5, 2009)

nope, completely mousy.  you don't need any special equip.


----------



## calum (Feb 5, 2009)

to put it bluntly, it's MS paint with more tool options and cool stuff.


----------



## Transylvania (Feb 5, 2009)

Awesome, I'll give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## calum (Feb 5, 2009)

let us know how it goes.  If you have any Q's or need help with anything, I'll try my best to help.


----------



## syndicate (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey nice one!I like that ornata hehe
Sorry to hear you had to get rid of your spiders.Hopefully you can get some more soon!Oh heres a balfouri shot if you'd like to try that

http://www.flickr.com/photos/earthtiger2/3186667908/sizes/o/


----------



## Transylvania (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah, I'm going off to college soon, and I'll probably have to live in a dorm room, where Ts aren't allowed, unfortunately.  But maybe I could sneak just one or two in and hide 'em under my bed, hehe. 

Wow, that's a gorgeous balfouri photo! I'm definitely gonna use that one, thanks so much.


----------



## calum (Feb 5, 2009)

I know of a few people who have kept scorpions & T's in collage, along with millipedes and others. all you need is a trusty room mate and a good place to hide your stuff. 

anyway, good luck with your other T drawings. keep us updated.


----------



## slackjack (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice! love that ornata. great colors!
i also draw on mspaint (the only program i know how to use), but i suck at colors so i do black and white stuff.

heres my only tarantula drawing. (hope you don't mind)



its from a picture of my hysterocrates gigas showing me a threat posture. it looks really different from the original but im quite happy with it.

-Danny


----------



## Skullptor (Feb 6, 2009)

Good work Saddlepatch! I love that program.


----------



## Transylvania (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow Danny, you've got some mad MS Paint skills! That's awesome. :clap:


----------



## LeilaNami (Feb 6, 2009)

Now it's time for 3D models!  I'm still trying to figure out my program haha.  These are great!  The colors flow perfectly together even without using a programmed blending tool


----------

